# Derek



## officer kerky (Jun 12, 2008)

hi every one thhis is my first time posting a story if its in the wrong place please move it anyway here it is


Derek awoke to the beating of a cannon firing thud, thud, thud these explosively loud sounds seem to amplify in trenches for some reason. I try to look around for rest of the squad I’m in. Where are they is this a dream no it can’t be. Shaken by the sounds I see some men running towards me they are yelling I think but what, its all a blur to me. One of the men grab me and yell trying to get over the sounds of the enemy shouting and explosions. “Are you O.K. is anything hurting,” shouts the man clad in battle armour “what do you mean” 
He replies back “you were hit pretty bad by the shell”
What shell
The one that came down near you just a minute ago and sent you flying. 
Ow. Something is sticking in me.
It’s probably the shrapnel from the blast. Some one get a medic over here now!
“Yes sergeant what is it.” He yells. “Tend to this soldier we need him”
“So what’s your name soldier” the medic yells. “Its Derek sir whats yours” Derek replied
Mine is martus it looks like you only have a clean cut. You’re lucky it missed your vital organs. Don’t worry I will be finished with you in a minute. Right your good to go try watch out for shells next time.
Sergeant looks at me with a grin on his face and two lasguns one in each hand. ‘Good your fixed up here is your gun now start firing at those blasted enemy traitors people. Kerk try get a vox out we want heavy artillery smacking down on them.” Kerk swung around his vox pack and was yelling into the microphone trying to get over the sounds of small arms fire. “This is unit delta repeat this is unit delta requiring immediate artillery fire now repeat artillery fire.” We here you unit delta tells us the co-ordinates and you shall receive” right the co-ordinates are 23degrees west southwest. 14minutes sou…” kerk was cut short of words. Twisting violently then hitting the ground he was dead someone had shot him. Derek was right next to him in the muddy trench. The person next to kerk was covered in dirt, which he didn’t mind, but the blood got to him and screaming. Derek never saw a grown man scream in fear before but what did you expect in a war after all.
“Attach bayonets all prepare for combat” sergeant yelled revving the chainsaw in one hand and magnum pistol in the other hand we all attached the shiny metal bayonet to our assault rifles we were hoping not to get into combat. But before we knew it “clear” one of the soldiers, yelled pulling the pin out of a frag grenade. We all ducked trying to avoid the shrapnel BAM. Screams came flooding out of the bang as soon as it had happened. It sounded like it hit a couple of people though this didn’t stop the blood raged tide of people. Derek saw at least twenty people jump into the trench and slaughter the group of soldiers unready for what had happened. Derek the saw a group of soldiers charge the position they were in. These men driven by greed, and promises from their fake god they were dressed in rugged battle armour they had scabbed from wars and their victims or their own personal armour from when they were loyal. Gas masks covering their faces with dark lenses blocking their eyes that gave them a cold ruthless barbaric feel. 
One of the enemies had spotted me and went straight for me he could see and sense the fear in my eyes. Running straight towards me with his gun raised we both clad. Both struggling trying to win the other over he being stronger threw me back but I came running back in. Raising my gun with bayonet to chest height I yelled out trying to psych myself up this only tormented the traitor to run at me with his gun I tried pulling the trigger but my gun was ran dry of ammo before realising it was empty he hit me the shock of the gun was like being hit by a truck. I just fell to the ground rather easier than I thought. I looked up and he was standing there with the butt of the gun raised and aiming for my head I was going to be an easy kill for him. He lowered the gun for the final blow time just seemed to slow down. Then out of nowhere I hear this revving sound like a car about to take off and the sergeant came from behind and mutilated the traitor the razor sharp blades just slicing through the armour without hesitation and killed the traitor with ease. The traitor looking down at what was left of him collapsed his legs giving way of what just happened.
“I didn’t want to loose another friend Derek it just wasn’t your time,” exclaimed the sergeant. Grabbing my hand and lifting me up to stand I grabbed my gun. I pressed a button on the side of the gun and the magazine popped out and I swung another fresh clip of ammo into it. I clocked the load and we both ran into combat with another of the traitors with guns ablaze.

please tell me what you think of it all C&C wecome does it ned fixing


----------

